# Low carb, not at asda!!



## Committed (Jul 14, 2010)

Doing well on my timed carb diet and was planning on making some muffins, pancakes, fudge etc

Got my list and went to asda only to find I can't get hardly any of it 

Where can I buy sugar free syrup, sugar free chocolate, Hazel nut or almond flour, almond extract??

Someone please help !


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

boots do sugar free chocolate in the diabetic section, aldi and morrisons do almond flour/ground almonds, almond extract at tescos,morrisons and sainsberies


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Thortons


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

lowcarbmegastore.com should do the trick. I believe PScarb get his stuff from here as well as a few other guys. I have used this place before and had very good service.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mattW said:


> lowcarbmegastore.com should do the trick. I believe PScarb get his stuff from here as well as a few other guys. I have used this place before and had very good service.


yes mate have used their products throughout this years diets...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate have used their products throughout this years diets...


It looks like keto heaven, what is it all like?

What about the boiled sweets lol, what they taste of?


----------

